# Buying a mini-trampoline



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Not sure if this is the best forum for this question...

I am looking for a mini-trampoline for my children, at the suggestion of their OT. I have NO idea what to look for, or where to buy one. If you've bought one before, can you give me some tips? Thanks!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Probably don't live in the same country as you do. I am sure Toys R Us will have one though. We just bought one with a handle bar on it for DS. Hes not a crazy super boistrous child though - but they are pretty safe things (and really cheap as well!).


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

We bought a rebounder style one at Dick's Sporting Goods. I think it was about $50. Best Christmas present ever! I love when she's jumping on the couch being able to say "where do we jump?" and have her go jump on the trampoline for a while.

One thing to ask yourself is if you or your partner would use it, because there are ones made just for children, and ones made for adults, in terms of weight limits. My husband uses ours (in fact, I really bought it for him) because some quick aerobic exercise clears his sinuses, and he was spending a lot of time running in place in the laundry room!







Before I became very pregnant, I used ours too. It's quite nice, actually!

Here's a link to the mini-trampolines at Dick's.

Here's an article about the benefits of "rebounding" from a more holistic point of view.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought one for my daughter with a handle but I bought one made for adults.The handle is adjustable so my husband and I could use it too.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

We have a little exercise trampoline that I got for $30 from Sears about 7 years ago







I've noticed watching friends' kids (and dd) use the ones with a handle bar, that they can seem a bit tippy-- like them putting pressure on the bar while jumping makes the whole thing kind of bounce sideways a little. Ours is made for adults, and dd (now 4yo) has used it for years-- as long as your child knows to jump only on the black part in the middle, I think they should be fairly safe.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetPotato* 
We have a little exercise trampoline that I got for $30 from Sears about 7 years ago







I've noticed watching friends' kids (and dd) use the ones with a handle bar, that they can seem a bit tippy-- like them putting pressure on the bar while jumping makes the whole thing kind of bounce sideways a little. Ours is made for adults, and dd (now 4yo) has used it for years-- as long as your child knows to jump only on the black part in the middle, I think they should be fairly safe.

I haven't experienced this with ours.In fact the kids like to swing from the handle bar and that sucker doesn't move.Maybe our has more feet?


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

My 4.5 y/o DD LOVES her trampoline!!! She uses it several times a day. She's actually worn one out despite several repairs and is now on #2. She hangs on the handlebar and we've never had a tipping problem.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

the handle bars and nets and stuff all just seem so cumbersome and kinda dangerous to me. So we just got a regular mini exercise trampoline from a discount store. i think it was $25 or something. they love that thing. they know the rules for jumping and follow them.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I have never actually had or seen a problem with ours and it has a handle bar. It makes sense that super vigorous bouncing on it could cause a problem though. But we got the one with a handlbar because my son could not have jumped on it without one otherwise. Jumping on two feet with no supporting aid is actually quite a difficult motor skill for small children to master. Of course, he can now do that at 4 and a half - But I am pretty glad we got him the handle bar one at first - it was only like £12! lol


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

We have one without a handlebar. I have seen 2 separate kids who have busted teeth out smacking their face into the handlebar. Our rule is there cant be anything within 2 feet of the trampoline so if someone falls or jumps wrong they dont knock into anything.

We got ours for like $25 at target.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I am so happy to see that this should be an inexpensive purchase! I was all worried about i being something that was going to break the bank. Thanks! I will probably go out this weekend and pick one up. I know they will love it! It sounds like the handle could be a mixed blessing. I was thinking that if we had some basic rules about safety (one person on at a time, etc.) they would be ok. The ones they use at the OT's office do not have handles, and they seem to be just fine with that, so I'm inclined to skip that part.

Thank you, this is most helpful!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

We got our in the exercise dept of Target, for 20 bucks about 5 years ago, it has been used non stop ever since.


----------



## coryy (Mar 13, 2005)

we used the non-handlebar kind here. No problems for 12 years! (the last few years it got left out in the barn over winters. that killed it pretty quickly)


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

We have a regular old jogging trampoline that was gifted to us from my dad. I think it came from Walmart. DS and all the kids who come over love it. It doesn't have a handle but so far that hasn't been a problem for anyone who's used it.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Wow some of you got them for 20 bucks?! I got ripped, I paid 50 for my rebounder...lol

but it is really nice. And they like it. NO handlebar, child and adult use.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

As much as I dislike shopping at wal-mart, I ended up getting one there yesterday for $30. My other local stores didn't carry them (including Target, which surprised me). The kids are enjoying it as we speak. Thank you for your help, very much appreciated!


----------



## Gary017 (Jan 10, 2021)

A mini trampoline is perfect for your young child early access to trampolining without compromising on safety


----------

